# Norfolk Lines/Seafrance/P & O



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi there 

Have just been searching for prices one way Dover-Calais 3rd May 2011.

Norfolk Line £36.00

P & O £61.00

Seafrance £55 + £2 Marine donation

Why are Norfolk Lines so much cheaper and are there any things to be aware of in using them?

Note: We did cross Liverpool-Belfast last year but just with car and it did seem like they were more set up for commercial vehicles but they did throw in a free breakfast onboard (which was great until the sea got really rough :roll: :roll: :roll: ). So is this the reason for the cheapness :?: 

Over to you.

Milly

Milly


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Nothing at all wrong with norfolk line, its only a two hour ride, bars places to eat, comfortable seats.

Dennis


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Milly

cheap & cheerful. no coachloads of screaming kids. Yes, they are used alot by truckers, but no probs with that! 

Watch out for fuel surcharges, though!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Agree, nothing wrong with Norfolkline. We use whichever is the cheapest and this year we are on Norfolkline again.
Last year we were on Sea France.
They are all much the same!


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi We have used Norfolk Line and found no problems.
If you are a member of the Caravan Club and travel on a Sunday the fare is only about £27 each way- depending on the size of your van.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*norfolk line/seafrance*

but they do charge £30 xtra for your dog so have found seafrance cheaper overall


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*lines*

I hate Traveling with Nofolklines.

Rather go with any of the others and I would pay double first.

For us and those who travel with us:

The two hours drags, it is not quick or short.
Unless you are staying around NE france or on-to Beneluxe, Germany or Poland. Not the best choice of Route.
Lack of Port Marshals on the French Side.
They don't police the traffic. Have been choked by wagons starting engines and came very close to being crushed by one and knocked over by another.
Ships are nice for views on clear days. But otherwise uninspiring.
Lots of Truckers and Travelers lying around taking up seats. Snoring farting and generally very rude as are a lot of the NFL Staff.
Sitting in the bars is like being in a huge Doctors waiting room.

But we prefer the Tunnel for short sea crossings or Overnight where people have beds or reserved seats for sleeping.

TM


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bognormike said:


> cheap & cheerful. no coachloads of screaming kids.


Sorry Mike.

Now the line is owned by DFDS they do allow coaches.

A sad day indeed, as that was a significant benefit in using their boats.

Dave 

Edit. Just saw TM's post, and regret to say I agree with much of it. Recently there seem to be more and more "travellers" sprawled over four or five seats, and the atmosphere is often just as TM describes! 8O

We have noticed a steady deterioration over the past two or three years, and have only used them because I am tight!! :wink: They have been very much cheaper (_9 quid each way a couple of years ago_!) but now they are more or less on a par I think our "loyalty" :roll: will be severely tested.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Snob*



Zebedee said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > cheap & cheerful. no coachloads of screaming kids.
> ...


And there was I, trying to avoid coming over as a Snob!.

To the point (Almost).

TM


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't blame the kids for being excited TM.

It's just a pity so many are turned loose to annoy everyone else while their minders ( :roll: ) head for the bar.

Dave


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

If you have Tesco vouchers use the Tunnel

Out 24th Aug return 21st Sept £30 vouchers + £2
Now it would be £40 vouchers + £2

Never used the Tunnel before MHF made us aware of the fact of the vouchers so we got a card and started shopping! Not only at Tesco but with the Credit Card anywhere.

Jan


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Our last 3 visits to France were via NL, all at £52 return. No problems there then. But this year they wanted £78 plus £12 fuel surcharge, plus £4 for the credit card = £94!! :evil:

So, when AuntieSandra saw Lifestyle's post about the SeaFrance discount code, the £94 was suddenly reduced to £58 return...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-988750.html#988750

The reason for our decision was purely financial.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I did mention about the fuel surcharge earlier  
sneaky lot, with CC charges as well, a bit like Ryanair :roll:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

When I booked I specifically asked about fuel surcharges both asking Norfolkline and the CC and both confirmed no fuel surcharge when booked through the CC.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

midlifecrisismil said:


> Hi there
> 
> Have just been searching for prices one way Dover-Calais 3rd May 2011.
> 
> ...


Yes, you have to be aware that Norfolkline don't go to Calais, they operate the Dover - Dunkirk route and it takes half an hour longer.
We have used them a few times now find them ok Though their meals are not to our liking.


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Zozzer said:


> midlifecrisismil said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there
> ...


Thanks for that Zozzer must have had brain overload at 10.30 pm last night - didnt notice that the Norfolk Lines ferry went to Dunkirk :roll: :roll: :roll:

Milly


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear so many negative comments about Norfolkline.
We have used them for six crossings in the last two years, and apart from one dyspeptic ( and incorrect ) demand for a surcharge to travel earlier than booked, we have been more than pleased with the prices, the boats and the service.
We have also used Seafrance and P&O, but found their ships a little old and scruffy.
Agreed that coaches will probably fill up the lounges and raise the noise levels, but only if you choose to travel when schools are out.
The port on the other side can be confusing, as it is a long way from Dunkirk itself, and the access roads are a bit tortuous, but it's not too far from Calais if heading West, and if heading South there's nothing to choose between Dunkirk and Calais. And if you are off to all place East, Southeast or North, you are already on your way.
In terms of cost, I have posted many times ( and will continue to do so ) that in order to get the best possible deal, go to the NEC October show, get the promo code from Norfolkline's stand, and make your bookings for the ensuing year. Our 2011 crossings cost £49 return, including fuel surcharge, and booked through this scheme are *variable* *at no extra cost*. So use any dates you like to make the bookings, and change them to your actual requirements later.
We haven't found a more comfortable, convenient or cost-effective alternative.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We used NorfolkLine last year and have booked 3 returns for this year.
Price was one consideration.

We have found that crossing to France in the evening gives us an easy and restful overnight option on the NorfolkLine carpark in Dunkerque before an early start next day.
On the return we can get to the carpark early and have leisurely meal before crossing to Dover for a night on Marine Parade.

The downside is a longer sea crossing and the additional mileage, about 23 miles between Calais and Dunkerque on our journeys to and from the Dordogne.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

ThursdaysChild said:


> .........In terms of cost, I have posted many times ( and will continue to do so ) that in order to get the best possible deal, go to the NEC October show, get the promo code from Norfolkline's stand, and make your bookings for the ensuing year. Our 2011 crossings cost £49 return, including fuel surcharge, and booked through this scheme are *variable* *at no extra cost*. So use any dates you like to make the bookings, and change them to your actual requirements later.
> ............


We used the code last year and again this year but if you need an amendment do remember to quote the discount code and the NEC show as last year they tried to charge us the amendment fee.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

ThursdaysChild said:


> Sorry to hear so many negative comments about Norfolkline.


Not entirely negative . . . well, not from me anyway.

They are just not as good as they used to be, and the very many passengers sprawling over 4 or 5 seats can make it quite difficult to find somewhere to sit. This doesn't seem to happen so much on other lines, maybe because Norfolkline were/are by far the cheapest!



ThursdaysChild said:


> Agreed that coaches will probably fill up the lounges and raise the noise levels, but only if you choose to travel when schools are out.


Not so I fear.

The last two trips we made (during term time) had coaches full of appallingly behaved schoolkids going on holiday or exchange visits. There were also coaches full of what appeared to be Eastern Europeans - and they all made for the seats with their blankets and sleeping bags and occupied 4 or 5 each!

In our opinion, which may not be shared by others, it's the coaches that have ruined it for us. The boats were always a bit cheap and cheerful, but that wasn't a problem when you could have a reasonably peaceful crossing and find somewhere to sit.

Maybe we were unlucky on our two crossings last year, but we can only speak as we found!

Dave


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Our first for 2011 is at the beginning of March, and will be sure to post back any news on coach parties and swarthy truckies.


----------

